# Picking from sibling kids take 2



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually already know which one I will probably pick. I'm just curious about what you guys would do lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Buckling one has wattles


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Buckling two does not


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

It's really hard to tell from the angle and shadows in the photos, but I'm going to say buckling #1. He looks like he's got a much better back end, with a longer rump. Buckling #2 looks short and steep in the rump. I also like the length on the first one better. Now, if you're going to use them as pack goats, #2 does look like more of a powerhouse


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Since it’s personal preference not help choosing, I like buckling 2. As much as I adore wattles and he’s adorable, there’s something about #2 that says intelligence and spunk. I think he’s going to grow up to be a sturdy buck/wether that’ll be great to take on long walks and help around the farm.
i agree the angles of the pictures and clarity aren’t that helpful.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> I actually already know which one I will probably pick. I'm just curious about what you guys would do lol


Are they Toggenburgs?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Toggenburg yes.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Toggenburg yes.


Oh my! I LOVE Toggenburgs!! I like the first boy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you guys notice this?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What are you wanting from them? Breeding? Packing? That would help me choose.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Breeding, I'm slowly morphing into casin F/F toggenburg goats. Possibly some showing. 

Goals 
Hypoallergenic milk
Old fashioned delicate dairy type 
Long woolly hair 
Food forest survivability (Harlow Hills already feeds this way)
Proportionate medium size with legs and structure to carry them up and down steep hills and through natural forest to browse. 

The dam was hand picked for my reservation and AI bred to old bloodlines.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking at your.pictures..#1 shows the body style, longer legs, longer body. 
# 2 has the wooly hair, blends move evenly into.his body, but shorter.legs.than #1. 
The eye color is because they are so young. Im guessing, since I raise meat goats. And Dairy is another world of info to me.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I like #2 better principally because he appears stronger and more level over his topline but also, he is deeper while still being long and dairy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright... this was interesting. 

I had already chosen buckling 2 before I noticed the weird dip in the spine between 1's shoulder blades. 

I just feel that he's more balanced overall and will be a capable and intelligent herd sire. His markings are cleaner. Plus, I like his delicate dished face and fluffy coat.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don’t think there is a weird dip-I think it is his hair plus the similar color of the background. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've asked for updated pictures but, it looks pretty weird.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I’m pretty sure that red is his topline, and the dip you appear to be talking about is just the way his topline hair is laying over top of his shoulder.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It could be, she says that the tests will be back this week so, I will be able to see them in person next weekend. Then I'll get back here, and who knows, I might see things differently. Funny though, I can see that picture both ways lol. I just want to be sure. 
She's lamb bar feeding just over 50 kids that were born this last month so, better to just be patient.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The doe looks lovely, but I wouldn't pick a kid based on those lousy photos. Better to wait and see them in person. I noticed the back "dip" too but I didn't comment because the photo makes it completely unclear what's actually going on. I think it's just the awkward angle and background, but who knows? If it's a choice between a longer, leaner type and a "chunky monkey" (both with good conformation) I personally tend to go for the longer, leaner goat. I also like to see how they move more than how they set up.


----------

